

Vim: Copying to and retrieving from the clipboard - octopus
http://www.markhneedham.com/blog/2011/02/14/vim-copying-to-and-retrieving-from-the-clipboard/

======
thristian
For the record, Vim's "+ register reflects the contents of the X11 primary
selection (used for X11's middle-click-paste functionality) while "* reflects
the system clipboard (used for Edit menu cut/copy/paste in most GUI apps).

Type ":help quoteplus" in Vim for more information.

